# Duster Body



## quartermilebuggy (Feb 9, 2013)

Does anyone offer a Duster body in 1/64 scale. I am wanting to build a replica of a car that used to run at my local track.. Thanks


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

I believe the Resin Dude has a Duster in his 4 gear section.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

I think one of the Mead brothers made one. Finding someone to part with one will be the problem. Since they no longer make and sell bodies.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id21.html

scroll down you will see '73 duster.. i think it fits on tyco chassis not sure. you ll have to ask this guy name Jim. 

Wes


----------



## quartermilebuggy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Roger Corrie cast one years ago for the tjet that was pretty nice. I have one that had a messed up roof so I added a genuine simulated vinyl roof.


----------



## quartermilebuggy (Feb 9, 2013)

How can I get ahold of Roger


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This be him..http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/member.php?u=12334

He's not on the boards as often as he was, so if that link gives you an option of notifying him by email, I'd try that route. I will say, from past experience with Roger, he most likely doesn't have the molds still, and if he did, odds are it wouldn't work anyways.

There's nothing stopping anyone from someone doing exactly what the Mead Bro's did though. A Johnny Lightning Die cast would make a great master, though it might have to be shortened to fit the wheelbase of your chassis of choice. Make the master, and I'm sure one of the HT resin gurus would be happy to cast it for you for a fee, or the rights to make and sell the other babies.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FYI- if you're gonna start resin casting of diecasts, I know that Hot Wheels made a really nice Plymouth Duster, or wait, was it a Dodge Demon ? Anyway, it was really nice, I had one but sold it a half dozen or so years ago.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> FYI- if you're gonna start resin casting of diecasts, I know that Hot Wheels made a really nice Plymouth Duster, or wait, was it a Dodge Demon ? Anyway, it was really nice, I had one but sold it a half dozen or so years ago.


You have the choice of both, in HW form actually. The Demon is a pretty straight up representation of the car, but the Duster is a hoodless dragster with an exposed engine...that would be the way to go, IMHO...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Either will work for you, and your choice will be determined by the chassis you plan on using. For a T Jet, i believe the JL version would be better as it's a tad bit smaller all around. For a larger chassis, the HW versions would probably be better. The key is matching the wheel base.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

MEV makes a couple of Dusters. Also Greg Gipe .. aka taillights fade on Ebay.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Is Greg doing the Duster now??? Ooooh!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

win43 said:


> MEV makes a couple of Dusters. Also Greg Gipe .. aka taillights fade on Ebay.


I see a '69 and a '71 Dart on MEV site, but I don't see a Duster. Is it discontinued?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Is Greg doing the Duster now??? Ooooh!!


I believe Greg Gipes is; "alfa1" on HT (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:

& I HIGHLY recommend him...

OH, what was "Daisy Duke's" car by AW in their Dukes of Hazard series ???
had a "Clean" & "Dirty" version ?????/


----------



## quartermilebuggy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks guys.. I guess I will try to get ahold of Greg.. He just happens to be a cousin


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Marty said:


> I see a '69 and a '71 Dart on MEV site, but I don't see a Duster. Is it discontinued?
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH



OPPS!!!!!! my bad !!!!!!! now even the older cars are starting to look the same to me. They do indeed make Darts ... not Dusters. I sit corrected.


----------



## quartermilebuggy (Feb 9, 2013)

I spoke to Greg the other day.. He is going to see what he can do . He has never done a Duster but has a diecast.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Bubba 123 said:


> I believe Greg Gipes is; "alfa1" on HT (??)
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:
> 
> ...


AW used a '71 Roadrunner but I believe her actual car was a '74 Satellite 2-door...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I remember an Ebay seller who had done a Demon/Duster before, made for the Super G chassis. Here's an auction of his, seller name is snapfit: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pro-Mod-Veg...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item233151a922#ht_130wt_1396

Looks like he does some really nice work, and everything Ive seen is something Id be proud to display. See if he can hook you up.


----------

